# Brand new main dealer supplied car. Has it got a second hand bumper on it ?



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all , Posted this in the general section and was advised to put it in here :thumb:

Question for you, 

My friend purchased a brand new metallic black Range Rover Evoque around 11 months ago. The bumper was damaged a little while back and I've noticed that their is metallic RED paint underneath the black ! Hopefully I've attached a picture 

Is this right ? I didn't think Land Rover put metallic red underneath any of their colours BUT I may be wrong. Someone on here may be able to tell me ?

I have a sneaky suspicion as to what's happened but the main dealer has denied it and said Land Rover paint metallic red underneath the metallic black.

Anyone work at the Land Rover factory or know the reason ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Desertduck said:


> Hi all , Posted this in the general section and was advised to put it in here :thumb:
> 
> Question for you,
> 
> ...


Im sure if you send a pic and letter to there head office you may get an answer , if not after a friend in a body shop to confirm, and if they are telling lies, just give them a chance to tell the truth or you will send your pice, to the mail on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Im sure if you send a pic and letter to there head office you may get an answer , if not after a friend in a body shop to confirm, and if they are telling lies, just give them a chance to tell the truth or you will send your pice, to the mail on Sunday :thumb:


Thanks for that,

I have had two painters look at the car. Both say they have never seen that colour undercoat in their professional lives.

Main stealers (love that) say they have spoken to Land Rover and they have confirmed that they paint metallic red under the bumpers 

Sounds like a load of BS to me BUT it may be true. I just want confirmation from someone independent and in the know.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I've seen green and red used under black before. Thinking back it was red with plastics and green under metal.


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Isn't red oxide primer used on cars like that?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive seen the odd case when something has gone around again at the factory

possibly when changing colours or theyve ran out of certain bumpers so send a already painted one around again

ive worked at some dodgy dealers and tbh i think theyd just put a new one on if the car had been damaged


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> ive seen the odd case when something has gone around again at the factory
> 
> possibly when changing colours or theyve ran out of certain bumpers so send a already painted one around again
> 
> ive worked at some dodgy dealers and tbh i think theyd just put a new one on if the car had been damaged


Sorry but that wouldn't be the case. They don't just "send it around again" because the car it was intended for has disappeared lol.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

snewham said:


> Isn't red oxide primer used on cars like that?


A lot of it is also because of making the paint flexible for the plastics so they would have to paint them a slightly different shade over a different colour primer so it all matched when they were all bolted together (so it didn't look a different shade on plastic bumpers/skirts).


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

snewham said:


> Isn't red oxide primer used on cars like that?


no they havent used red oxide sinse the 1950s:thumb:

spose it might stop the plastic bumpers rusting though hey:lol:

:wall:


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> no they havent used red oxide sinse the 1950s:thumb:
> 
> spose it might stop the plastic bumpers rusting though hey:lol:
> 
> :wall:


Your attempt at sarcasm is quite intellectual. However, they do use red oxide on Land Rovers and similar cars still. Particularly ones which are exposed to extreme conditions.

As to the plastic bumper comment, I didn't even read the majority of the original post, obviously red oxide primer wouldn't be used on plastic. However, that doesn't change the fact that it's probably just a red primer. If it has been repainted then it will be something that the dealer has done and not from the factory. I would reject the car if that's the case.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

It's gone round the paint shop again as it had a defect and has been painted a different colour, I worked at Toyota for 10 years and this happened all the time. 

They dont block paint colours they paint them in the order they are reqd. 

Rob


----------

